# Reliance Broadband Wifi Issues. Please help.



## nattu123456 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello All,

I am using Reliance Broadband Freedom 999 Plan with 12 MBPS speed. Since reliance gave me a direct LAN connection without ANY Wifi modem or ADSL Wifi modem, I bought a new Netgear Wireless N 150 Router WGR614 WGR 614 WiFi.

Now whenever I try to connect to internet USING the wifi modem, the internet works for first few minutes after I login but does not work after that. However after sometime internet starts working again. But its an excruciating wait for atleast 10-15 minutes before I am able to access internet again. This cycle goes on and on. I checked if I am able to access the admin login (by opening 192.168.1.1) of the wifi modem and it works

It works perfectly fine if I connect to internet directly through the LAN cable.

Please let me know if I need to make some configuration changes in the Netgear wireless modem.

Thanks,

Nattu


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 28, 2012)

Ask Reliance CC about this query.


----------



## nattu123456 (Apr 29, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Ask Reliance CC about this query.



They won't help me. They ask me to contact Netgear's cc. This is foolish. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Renny (Apr 29, 2012)

What security standard are you using? (WEP, WPA2 ?) Which channel?


----------



## nattu123456 (Apr 29, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> What security standard are you using? (WEP, WPA2 ?) Which channel?



Security Standard - WPA-PSK TKIP
Channel - Auto (11)

Please help. I am using LAN chord and have two laptops, two smart phones and Samsung Smart TV. I am heavily dependent on WiFi. It seems I have made a big mistake by replacing Airtel with Reliance. But I was tempted by the great speed (12 MBPS with 25 GB data limit) 

Thanks,

Nattu


----------



## Blue Ripazah (May 3, 2012)

any help guys i am also facing the same issue


----------

